# ADR Tension rims



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im debating wether I should get these for my green 200sx. I think they would look good, but I just want some more opinions. These would cost me $999 for 17x7 with 205/40/17 -Kumho tires. Is that a good deal?








If you have any other rims, similar to that, maybe you can post them and prices, so maybe I can get better ones. Im not really looking forward to paying more than 1,000 with tires. Are those tires okay? I know nothing about tires, is that low profile?












That is not my car, but it is that color.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally I would stay away from ADR. The quality is known to be sub-par and the casting techniques they use make for a softer wheel. But that's just my opinon, and you can take it for what it's worth.

As for the tires, Kumhos are an excellent choice. They combine excellent dry grip with outstanding wet traction and a great price. I use Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 tires in size 205/50/15 and am _very_ happy. At first the tires aren't very grippy, but once you get the very top layer of tread worn off (a few hundred miles or so) they stick like crazy. And yes, 40 series is considered low profile. From what I hear, 50-series and smaller is generally considered low profile, although it's up for debate.

BTW - dang that 200 is low.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm putting on some white mr-7s on tomorrow, my sentra is the same color as yours, so I'll post some pics on this thread.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That car is pretty low, he has a custom air bag suspension. A press of a button that fix that.  And thanks samo


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I like those white mr-7s, the only think I dont like is the plate in the middle, that sign is bad looking IMO


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

check out Konig rims at www.konigwheels.com, they are really good and you can find them for cheap on Ebay. Also, Tenzo Shu-4 would like tight on that car...
I have 18" Konig Maxxim 187 with 215/35/18 Yokohama Parada Spec-2 tires and it has more handles than Iverson, i dont think i could lose control on the road. Also, DONT GET 17"s, YOU WILL REGRET IT, IN A FEW MONTHS YOU WILL BE WANTING 18"s...
it happens to everyone...
good luck


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why would I be wanting 18"s? Konigwheels are too expensive, and I dont like the ones on ebay that are from them. Would 18"s even fit with a 2 inch drop?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

"why would i want 18"s?"
first off, you sound like a little kid when you take away their "Ba Ba", secondly, is $455 (shipped) for a set of brandnew 18" konigs too expensive for you??? if so, im sorry . thats lunch money.
third, yes, you can drop it 2. although i went with a 1.9" drop via Eibach springs.
take a nap, and cheer up


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Why would I be wanting 18"s? Konigwheels are too expensive, and I dont like the ones on ebay that are from them. Would 18"s even fit with a 2 inch drop? *


lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why is that funny? Its about $1,000 for the rims without any tires. The ones on ebay arent the good ones as from the site, mostly older ones, and styles I dont like. And How should I know if 18"s would fit with a 2 inch drop and not rub with a tight turn? And 18"s are also heavy, I dont want to crap out my performance.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Maybe I was too quick to judge. I had looked on ebay before and I didnt like what I saw. I found this one though,







For $505.00. Would the 18's work for tight cornering without rubbing with a 1.5-2" drop, or will that just kill the performance?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *DONT GET 17"s, YOU WILL REGRET IT, IN A FEW MONTHS YOU WILL BE WANTING 18"s...
> it happens to everyone...*


Hmm, I have 15s and I don't want 16s, 17s, or 18s. I guess performance matters more to some people than looking [email protected] tYt3 or something. 18s will kill your performance. 17s are even a bit big, but they sure look nice on a B14.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

hey psych.... i notice you live in south florida... and if the roads there are half as bad as tampa (im sure they are) you may want to stick with the 17's... at the very biggest. you will already have to run 40's for tires and that is pushing it with the way the road is down here. and if you go 18's and 2" than you will deffinately need 35's and you are going to crease a rim!

just my .02


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, thats what I was thinking. 18"s are okay for shows, but not for everyday driving. I dont see how someone can say 

"DONT GET 17"s, YOU WILL REGRET IT, IN A FEW MONTHS YOU WILL BE WANTING 18"s...it happens to everyone..."

Thats a bunch of bull. Everyone is different. And the roads arent too bad here. I mean there are construction sites and stuff like that, but its usually pretty nice.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

john200sx, I dont see what your problem is? I dont want to buy new rims every month cause mine bend from tight turns or bumpy roads, alright? And I was saying Konig rims are too expensive (for the ones I want) which are not on ebay to get from konigwheels.com since you linked me to the site. 455 shipped is not a lot. I dont quite see that price on 18"s, not shipped anyway. I think you need to control your posts man, dont get carried away. Why dont you get laid or something, or just take a nap yourself.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyway, here are some of the pics I said I would post, unfortunately no tire company around has the size and brand I need so I'm having them put on Friday. then it will be all ready for the Nissan meet in Tampa this weekend 
here are the rims sittin in my garage as of this afternoon:















Pics ON my car soon to come...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Where in florida are you 1997 GA16DE?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Safety Harbor, right by Tampa. I come home a couple weekends like this one (to get my wheels), but durring the week and for next semester, I'm in Orlando for college (UCF)


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

I just bought the same wheel, but in charcole color, (black car) and I will warn you, the small trim pieces, the small rectangle with mr7 on it will fall of. At least mine did, I would suggest re gluing them with epoxy. They flew off on the way home after having the tires mounted, well, 2 of them did. Other than that, love them for the price, 104.00 at good old sears and roebuck!


Russellc


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

One other thing, invest in a high quality set of lug nuts, these are the really small diameter ones. Do not attempt to use the
socket they give you with an air impact wrench, don't think it will take it. i would also leave off the small plastic caps the supply for the lug nuts. They will stickin there like donkey kong and when you have a flat, rotate, or what ever, there will be a headache!

Cheers, Russellc


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks for the advice, what do you mean by the small trim pieces, or is that the same as the little rectangles? I'll see what I can use to hold them on. the lug nuts I ordered from the same company when I got my wheels. Are they ok? also I ordered the key but they sent the wrong one. so they have to get me a new one (rush order). I don't think I'll need the key right now. I'm having a shop put my wheels on for me and they should have an adapter on hand. I'll just need the key for when I have a flat or when I need to work on my car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

as far as i know ADR is good. i can maybe get you them cheaper with the Kumho rubber. let me know if ur still interested.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok here's the rims ON my car:


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

*Little rectangles on MR-7*

Yes, these are the pieces to which I was refering. My lug nuts came with the wheels also, the guy installing them pointed out that he would replace the lug nuts. They are the small type, and the fit is really close in the hole they go in. I think this is why the key/socket is so thin. I had them installed as they were, but took his advice onthe small plastic caps and left them off.


----------



## OutlawStaRX-7 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey botom line, ADR stands for A Dumb Rim, basicaly translation wise, that means that all and i mean ALL ADR rims are dirrect RIP OFFS!! of konig rims, u want the real thing of that rim you posted get a konig, and its ok, i can help, ive got some real big hookups with konig, anyone interested email me, any size any style. bassx101 at aol dot com.


----------



## OutlawStaRX-7 (Jul 7, 2002)

ohh and this one goes out to the one who asked me for the price for 17 inch blatant's in silver look 550 plus shipping, though even at that price is still quite negotiable, so whoever asked me for the price of that style of rim, please hit me back and im sure we can work an even better deal out. bassx101 at aol dot com.


----------

